# Help needed please



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

I sent a post last night headed "rear door lock problems" and didnt get a single response  . Anyway, managed to get the thing apart and identify the problem. This is the part which is broken, it is just a small piece of metal that links the lock barrel to the catch on the inside, anyone got any ideas of where i could get something like this from?

Thanks Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps they didn't know whether they could help without the photos. Does the lock have a manufacturer or model number on it? At this stage all I can offer is try something like this unless you can source a replacement part:
http://www.wickes.co.uk/Home-Adhesives/Metal-Epoxy-Repair-Putty/invt/243792

Dave


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for reply...didnt think to look on the assembly for any names or numbers i'll have to go and take it off again,dont think that repair putty will do it,it needs quite a bit of strength to physically turn the catch and its really small... thanks ..Steve


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi I had this same problem and I dont wish to give you a scare but it ended up costing me about £300 for a new lock. I just could not fix it and no one could get the part. Good luck Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Steve

Anything :: here :: that looks like it might do? (O'Leary's)

Gerald


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Where did you get it from? Was it the same part that broke?

Thanks


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Locks*

You could try here

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/zadi_locks.htm

Steve


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Is this actually a 'motorhome only' type lock assembly - or is it possible a general auto part search plus ID numbers could turn up a similar lock on the vans or newer base vehicles?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

... and I'm sure someone listed a couple of salvage dealers a while ago, who deal in older motorhomes. Worth a search?

Gerald


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Steve
Yes its was that part I got a new one from Johns Cross. we have a swift Kontiki it has the pull type handle not the rounded turn ones if you get what I mean.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> who deal in older motorhomes.


By the way, I hope you weren't offended by that statement 

Gerald


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

We have a 2002 Dethleffs. Here are some photos of the handle we have.


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the outside handle


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Steve 
Sorry to say mate its the same as mine, as said you maybe lucky and get a 2nd hand 1 I couldnt find any Good Luck Chris


----------



## 103279 (Mar 5, 2007)

It looks as though this is an aluminium alloy die casting. Get someone to MIG weld it for you, should be a couple of minutes work.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

that looks the same as on my daughters Swift, they had similar problems with theirs, but it was under warranty. I would phone Peter at JCM, he is a font of information and very helpful.

cabby


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I am 99 % cert I have one in my garage somwhere.It will need digging out but I am away first thing till tuesday IF you are still stuck I can let you have it.Mine broke on the old van exactly like yours and we epoxyied it :lol: never had a problem after.I got the one from the guy I bought most of my bits to do my van from as he had about 30 laying in a box.I told him they were like rocking horse ---- He told me he bought them from a manufactuers surplus sale and he now supplied the manufacturers with them :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Passing the www.brightlock.com stand at Peterborough this morning I recognised the same lock on display. Lovely helpful chap said it was a ZADI mechanism
and that an email to them should help:
http://www.zadi.com/en/contatti.html

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/locks/locks01.htm 
was also mentioned as a good source.

Dave


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

You folks on here are amazing, 

I bet, if I asked where I could get an umjathrumgit for a 1957 farton motorhome distribution board, either someone would have one, or 5 people would know where to shop for it.

Really amazing, love it on here.





:lol:


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Thanks everyone for your help.

Terry (Maddie) has been very kind and posted one out to us that he had spare in his garage.  . We now owe he a beer or two, so will have to look out for him at future rallies. It's nice to know there are people out there that will help you out. Thanks again Terry.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Steve
Im so glad its sorted without great expence.
All the best Chris


----------

